# Todays Loaded Privy Dig. 5-14-17.



## hemihampton (May 14, 2017)

Me & Tom got out again. First Privy was loaded with lots of bottles. But Unfortunatly mostly Slicks & the good ones Broken. Hit the 1st bottle after about 1 foot deep. Then Tom pulled back a piece of metal with his Shovel & 2 more popped out. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2017)

Then in one bottom back corner probably had at least 10 medicine/druggist/pharmacy bottles all piled up around each other in a big group. Think Tom made a Video of me pulling them out one after the other. But mostly no name slicks.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2017)

Pulled out 2 quart beer blobs & a smaller 1 pint Kuebler -Stang blob beer from Sandusky Ohio. The 2 Quart Michigan blobs had broken bottoms. Bummer.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2017)

Probably dug 50 bottles. 30 of them were probably rejects, meaning either broken or slicks or just common worthless. maybe took home 15-20 bottles? Did find a couple of Oddballs. some kind of white milkglass Bear sitting on a basket playing the Harp. First thing I thought was it looked like a Chess piece? Hard to get a good detailed pic of this looks much better in person.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2017)

Then got this odd shaped bottle. anybody ever see anything like this before? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 14, 2017)

Dug some little pottery bowl, maybe had cheese or something in it? Is this French Canadian writing on the bottom? Some Foreign language? anybody see one of these before? LEON.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (May 15, 2017)

Here is a video of Leon pulling out bottle after bottle. !

Tom[video]https://www.facebook.com/coinsfinder/videos/10210349847195765/?l=2124948162498728872[/video]


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (May 15, 2017)




----------



## TREASUREHUNT (May 15, 2017)

The pieces.


----------



## nhpharm (May 15, 2017)

That little pottery item is Beef Extract from Brussels.  The strange little bottle is a cruet.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 15, 2017)

That is a varied trove of bottles.  The milk glass bear appears to be sitting on a bee hive with another hive on its belly.  That suggests this object was associated with honey -- a stopper, a handle for a dauber, etc.

The bottle with the constricted base and double pour-spout is a cruet from a caster set:  

The ceramic pot with the cow is a beef extract (meat paste) container.


----------



## botlguy (May 15, 2017)

Thank you Leon for your post(s). I dug the heck out of Orange County, California back in the 1960s but little since and seeing your pictures right here on A-B.N, not having to go elsewhere, is a real treat for me. Keep 'em coming my man.
Jim S.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 15, 2017)

I like the bear. LOL.


----------



## hemihampton (May 15, 2017)

Thanks everybody for the helpful information. Much Appreciated. Yeah, Spirit Bear, Your the 1st person I thought of when I realized it was a Bear. I figured you'd like. LEON.

P.S. I can't see the Facebook Video. Can every body else see it?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 15, 2017)

I can't either.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 16, 2017)

Great finds! The bottle with the glass stopper is a cruet that was meant to sit in a caddy. I found one similar... mine likely once had a brass cap (not recovered).


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2017)

Yours has a similar shape. Mine did not have a glass stopper. it looks like mine poured from both or either side. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 19, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Yours has a similar shape. Mine did not have a glass stopper. it looks like mine poured from both or either side. LEON.


Ah, I see. Mistook the dual spout for a stopper. Definitely a cruet tho. Nice finds!


----------

